# Moving to Edmonton



## CkIrish (Nov 8, 2012)

I am looking to move my family from ireland to edmonton, alberta. my husband is to start work in fort mcmurray. i would like any info on schools and areas that wud be nice to live with my 2 young children. is there many irish living in edmonton? i know there is alot to do in edmonton from da research i have already done, rent seems to be slightly cheaper then in calgary where we initially started looking. is there any area we should not look for accomodation? 

Any info that we can be given would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Craneop (Nov 8, 2012)

There's a great Facebook page "Irish in edmonton" we'll worth joining. Check it out


----------



## CkIrish (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for that


----------

